# Possible new threat to CAHSR?



## Blackwolf (Nov 23, 2015)

An opinion article out in today's Sacramento Bee newspaper.

Vice Chairman of the California State Board of Equalization and a State Senator from the central valley are teaming up to introduce a ballot initiative for next year that would strip the remaining $8 billion worth of Prop 1A funds and effectively kill the high speed rail project permanently. The money would be re-directed toward drought mitigation projects like dam building and Governor Brown's other major infrastructure project, the "Delta Tunnels."

http://www.sacbee.com/opinion/op-ed/soapbox/article45780555.html

Since the Brown administration is doing everything they can to keep a re-vote on Prop 1A from getting on the ballot, this is the next best thing for the major opponents looking to strike the project down before it can get the large construction projects really going.

I still hold the personal belief that CAHSRA is their own worst enemy in some regards. The construction needs to be sped up as, almost seven years after Prop 1A passed, there is relatively little infrastructure to show for it.


----------



## neroden (Nov 24, 2015)

A threat, but I think they don't have a chance. The demographics get more favorable for HSR every year. Furthermore, there's a huge "always vote no on initiatives" contingent in California.

The Delta Tunnels have a very strong opposition movement, too, and dam building is even more unpopular.

If there's a solid "SAVE HSR" campaign, this intitiative will be DOA.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 1, 2015)

Another view on this ballot initiative idea... And one from someone not exactly the biggest fan of the HSR project.

http://www.foxandhoundsdaily.com/2015/12/two-terrible-ideas-one-ballot-initiative/


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hmmm...someone thinks driverless cars are a threat to HSR :giggle: ...

http://www.cahsrblog.com/2015/11/once-again-self-driving-cars-are-no-substitute-for-hsr/


----------



## Andrew (Dec 2, 2015)

Am I correct that if the federal stimulus money allocated to CAHSR is not spent by September 30th of 2017, then this money can be reallocated to other transportation projects, such as NEC improvements?


----------

